#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-12-13
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Palombo> 'sera
<Palombo> notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-12-15
<Palombo> ola
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-12-18
<ascanio78> c'e' qualcuno che mi dice una cosa?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-12-09
<ic3d> ciao, c'è qualcuno?
<mapreri> ic3d: in -party, magari :)
<mapreri> ic3d: ciao :)
<ic3d> ops! :-)
<mapreri> ic3d: e in -web da dove si è sempre coordinato tutto ^^
<mapreri> ic3d: qui ci son solo io e WebbyIT, a farci gli affari nostri!
<ic3d> non è che abbia partecipato molto... finora! 
<ic3d> WebbyIT: doveva mandarmi 2 righe su come avviare la baracca! 
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-12-12
<warp10> Gwaihir: 21:35, attacca va
<Gwaihir> #startmeeting Riunione Consiglio comunità Ubuntu-it
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Dec 12 20:36:28 2013 UTC.  The chair is Gwaihir. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Gwaihir> #chair warp10 Gwaihir xdatap1 DktrKranz 
<meetingology> Current chairs: DktrKranz Gwaihir warp10 xdatap1
<Gwaihir> ciao!
<DktrKranz> o/
<Gwaihir> iniziamo con un rapido giro di presentazioni?
 * WebbyIT is Riccardo "iavascript" Padovani
 * DktrKranz è Luca Falavigna
<WebbyIT> ciao a tutti :-)
<mapreri> → Mattia Rizzolo
 * warp10 Andrea Colangelo
<mapreri> ciao a tutti! :)
<Gwaihir> → Milo Casagrande
<xdatap1> → Paolo Sammicheli
<mapreri> Letozaf_: ci stiamo presentando ;)
<Gwaihir> direi che possiamo iniziare...
<Gwaihir> non abbiamo moltissimi argomenti da discutere
<Gwaihir> il primo era la questione forum
<Gwaihir> #topic Questione server forum
<Gwaihir> come accennato al meeting Canonical non voleva più "hostare" servi forum basati su SMF
<Gwaihir> ma noi comunque non usiamo più SMF, lo usavamo anni fa
<Gwaihir> ora come ora usiamo phpBB (se non erro) e abbiamo rigirato la questione a quelli di Canonical
<Letozaf_> --> Carla
<Gwaihir> problema che non si sono più fatti sentire, quindi non abbiamo molte novità a riguardo
<Gwaihir> per il momento non cambia nulla (e forse non cambierà nulla nemmeno in futuro)
<dolasilla> --> Silvia Bindelli 
<DktrKranz> secondo me è diventato un non problema
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, molto probabilmente sì... a meno che non stiano cercando di capire se si possono fidare di phpBB
<Gwaihir> comunque per ora non possiamo fare molto finché non ci danno una risposta o fino a quando non facciamo un meeting vero e proprio, avremmo dovuto farlo oggi... :-/
<DktrKranz> già, dire di non fidarsi di phpBB sarebbe un autogol
<DktrKranz> in fin dei conti, phpBB fa parte di universe, e ammettere che uno dei propri pacchetti è un potenziale problema di sicurezza è... come dire...
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, eh... non usiamo il pacchetto di Ubuntu
<Gwaihir> il gruppo forum si è sempre gestito l'installazione con un utente locale
<DktrKranz> OK
<DktrKranz> rimaniamo con le orecchie aperte, nel caso inizino a fare campagne contro le piattaforme forum, potremmo pensare di migrare il tutto su altro server
<DktrKranz> ma al momento, cercerei di tenere il tutto molto low-profile
<Gwaihir> direi che per il momento possiamo anche andare oltre, se ci sono novità le faremo avere al gruppo forum e anche alla mailing list inter gruppi
<DktrKranz> Gwaihir: avevano dato un tempo massimo di migrazione?
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, no, nella mail iniziale no, ma non credo nemmeno volessero impiegarci tempi biblici
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, noi la nostra parte l'abbiamo fatta, dovrebbero rifarsi vivi loro ora...
<DktrKranz> quindi potremmo considerare un tempo ragionevole
<DktrKranz> quindi non credo abbia senso pensare a un piano di trasloco ora 
<Gwaihir> secondo me si può ragionare in termini di 6 mesi e forse anche di più vista la loro velocità
<DktrKranz> e considerando che la prima migrazione ha richiesto molto meno, direi che ci stiamo dentro abbondantemente
<Gwaihir> se non c'è altro direi che possiamo passare al secondo, e ultimo, argomento
<Gwaihir> #topic Gruppo test
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, floor is your
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, grazie
<xdatap1> all'ultimo meeting, a margine di altre discussioni, si è parlato del gruppo test
<xdatap1> del fatto che essendo cambiato il ciclo di sviluppo di ubuntu e la modalità dei test il gruppo così come è adesso serve a poco
<xdatap1> ci eravamo riproposti di riparlarne con il consiglio nuovo e gli admin del gruppo
<xdatap1> vedo che c'è Letozaf_ questa sera
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, si :)
<xdatap1> Letozaf_, ne avete parlato con Claudio, ve ne siete fatti un idea?
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, a dire il vero con Claudio non siamo arrivati ad una conclusione
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, e' solo stato "rilevato" che cosi' come e' ora il gruppo test non ha molto senso
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, e che bisogna provare a dargli un'altra funzione 
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, come avevo detto al meeting forse si potrebbe dargli una funzione tipo quella che ha ora il gruppo sviluppo Italiano
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, e cioe' di accompaganre ed introdurre i nuovi tester al lavoro del gruppo QA internazionale
<DktrKranz> Letozaf_: cosa è cambiato per rendere il tutto ingestibile, o inutile?
 * mapreri saluta tutti e se ne va anticipatamente o/
<Letozaf_> DktrKranz, non hanno senso solo i test fatti sulle chiavette USB 
<Letozaf_> DktrKranz, il mondo del testing e' molto piu' di questo e ci sono un sacco di test diversi e non solo da fare
<Letozaf_> DktrKranz, secondo il mio parere cosi\ com'e' ora ha poco senso fare solo i test sulle live USB e' una goccia nel mare
<Letozaf_> DktrKranz, un tester puo' e deve fare molto di piu'
<DktrKranz> considerando lo stato un po' "precario" di universe, non posso che far altro che essere d'accordo
<warp10> Ok, quindi?
<Letozaf_> secondo me bisognerebbe trovarsi per discutere di come riorganizzarlo 
<Letozaf_> ma ci vorrebbero almeno entrambi gli amministratori e xdatap1 
<xdatap1> Letozaf_, perché io? È più di un anno che non sono nel gruppo, anzi forse quasi due
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, semplicemente perche' lo hai creato tu il gruppo test, tutto li', pensavo ti facesse piacere
<xdatap1> Letozaf_, ti ringrazio, ma ormai non seguo i test da tanto tempo, è giusto che andiate avanti voi
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, ok 
<Letozaf_> quindi se volete ne parlio con Claudio che oggi non ce' e vediamo di dare un "senso" al gruppo test nel nuovo contesto
<xdatap1> Letozaf_, ok. Facci sapere se serve qualcosa dal consiglio
<Letozaf_> xdatap1, ok ne parlo con Claudio e poi ti contatto o vi contatto (ditemi voi) per vedere cosa fare
<Letozaf_> ed eventualmente farvi delle proposte
<xdatap1> Letozaf_, direi che è opportuno che ne parli con il consiglio, quello nuovo :)
<Gwaihir> sì, direi che se ne parla con l'anno nuovo :-)
<Letozaf_> ok
<xdatap1> ok, quindi ci possiamo aggiornare
<xdatap1> ci sono varie ed eventuali?
<Gwaihir> da parte nostra non credo...
<Gwaihir> qualcuno ha qualche domanda o argomento di cui discutere?
<DktrKranz> gli auguri di Natale? :)
 * warp10 mette l'album di Natale di Bublè
<xdatap1> buone feste a tutti!
<xdatap1> ciao!
<Letozaf_> buone feste a tutti
<Letozaf_> anche da parte mia
<Gwaihir> buone feste! :-)
<WebbyIT>              *
<WebbyIT>             /.\
<WebbyIT>            /..'\
<WebbyIT>            /'.'\
<WebbyIT>           /.''.'\
<WebbyIT>           /.'.'.\
<WebbyIT>    "'""""/'.''.'.\""'"'"
<WebbyIT>          ^^^[_]^^^
<Letozaf_> WebbyIT, cool :P
<DktrKranz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E
<WebbyIT> Mi è venuto male, ma era un albero di Natale :-)
<Letozaf_> WebbyIT, si vede benissimo che e' un albero di Natale
<Letozaf_> ciao a tutti
<DktrKranz> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Dec 12 21:19:21 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-12-12-20.36.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-12-12-20.36.html
<Gwaihir> #endmeeting
<Gwaihir> il meeting più veloce della storia di Ubuntu-it
<DktrKranz> leento :)
 * DktrKranz saluta, e stacca la chiavetta dell'operatore telefonico che non fa pubblicità attraverso orsi, foche, Bova, e Incontrada
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-12-14
<giannetto> cè qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<giannetto> salve a tutti
<giannetto> sono in fase di istallazione
<giannetto> c'è qualcuno?
<giannetto> oiiii
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-12-11
<DktrKranz> o/
<pietroalbini> o/
<rpadovani>  \o
<Gwaihir> \o/
<warp10> mò ve li buco sti saluti
<DktrKranz>  /o\
<warp10> Gwaihir: chairi tu? Non mi ricordo manco la pagina dei comandi di meetingology 
<jeremie2> Sera a tütti!
<dolasilla> o/
<Gwaihir> warp10, manco io
<warp10> qualcuno ha la pagina a portata di mano? non la trovo
<mapreri> o/
<Gwaihir> meetingology help
<meetingology> Gwaihir: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands. 
<Acn0w> salve a tutti :)
<paolettopn> buonasera a tutti da /me
<warp10> ta-daaaaaa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<DktrKranz> "the obvious choice"
<Gwaihir> #startmeeting Riunione Consiglio comunità Ubuntu-it
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Dec 11 20:31:47 2014 UTC.  The chair is Gwaihir. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<Gwaihir> #chair Gwaihir warp10 DktrKranz gaspa 
<meetingology> Current chairs: DktrKranz Gwaihir gaspa warp10
<Gwaihir> ok, ci siamo
<warp10> mancherebbe un Dario, ma direi che #sticazzi
<rpadovani> warp10, il canale è loggato, suvvia
<warp10> rpadovani: vale lo stesso hashtag di prima
<Gwaihir> warp10, quello non è un comando riconosciuto da meetingology 
<DktrKranz> warp10: chiedi a mapreri di fare un bot che si interfacci con twitter, così Dario ci segue praticamente in diretta
<warp10> Gwaihir: urge una patch
<warp10> DktrKranz: giusto, lo chiamo lì così risponde sicuro
<warp10> Giro di presentazioni?
<Gwaihir> warp10, abbiamo un'agenda?
<warp10> Gwaihir: io ho quella del 2014 della banca
 * ic3d saluta tutti i presenti
<Gwaihir> io quella di linaro e non ha data, tiè
<warp10> Gwaihir: uh, te ne fotti una per me?
<warp10> vabbè, comunque l'OdG era sulla mail in gruppi
<Gwaihir> warp10, se fai il bravo... (ne ho prese due la scorsa volta perché non si sa mai)
 * warp10 nota che ic3d è entrato 5 secondi dopo il tweet
<warp10> Gwaihir: :*
<warp10> Gwaihir: http://liste.ubuntu-it.org/pipermail/lista-gruppi/2014-December/002171.html
<Gwaihir> ok, dai, giro di presentazioni poi iniziamo col primo topic
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
 * DktrKranz è Luca Falavigna
 * pietroalbini ⇄ Pietro Albini
 * dolasilla Silvia Bindelli
<Gwaihir> ⇶ Milo Casagrande
 * mapreri ⇄ Mattia Rizzolo
<mapreri> pietroalbini: grazie ;P
 * rpadovani is Riccardo "Mr Hat" Padovani
<jeremie2> → Jeremie Tamburini
<warp10> Gwaihir: se vabbè
<ic3d> <-- Dario Cavedon
<DktrKranz> #link http://liste.ubuntu-it.org/pipermail/lista-gruppi/2014-December/002171.html
<Gwaihir> warp10, io e unicode siamo una cosa sola!
<pietroalbini> mapreri, di niente
<Gwaihir> #topic Presentazione e discussione dell'accordo tra ubuntu-it e Wikimedia Italia\
 * paolettopn  ⇄ Paolo Garbin
 * Acn0w forse Alessandro Cecchin
<warp10> allora, vi agevolo il malloppone: http://paste.debian.net/136055/
<warp10> #link http://paste.debian.net/136055/
<warp10> (ma li piglia i #link quel coso?)
<mapreri> warp10: sì, ma non te lo dice
<DktrKranz> (penso di sì, ma nada feedback)
<warp10> quella è una specie di Release Candidate dell'accordo che vogliamo stabilire con Wikimedia Italia, leggete pure mentre io faccio lo spiegone
<pietroalbini> mapreri, che maleducato che è
<warp10> Per chi si è perso le ultime puntate, l'idea è di sfruttare una qualche associazione che gode delle detrazioni fiscali e bla bla per raggranellare qualche spicciolo che possiamo usare per le cose che ci servono, da server a rimborsi spese per qualche meeting, al piano full flat per il cellulare dei membri del Consiglio
<warp10> dopo un iniziale accordo con Assoli non andato in porto, un membro di Wikimedia Italia, Cristian Consonni, nonché tesoriere della stessa associazione (IIRC), ci ha proposto di fare l'accordo con loro
<warp10> la sostanza dell'accordo è che la gente dona a Wikimedia citando ubuntu-it come destinatario dei fondi, e Wikimedia ce li conserva in un paypal dedicato o da qualche altra parte comoda per entrambi
<warp10> quando ci serve pagare qualcosa, il Consiglio autorizza la spesa e i due tesorieri scelti dal Consiglio eseguono materialmente il prelievo dei fondi, o chiedono a Wikimedia di fare il pagamento
<warp10> i dettagli implementativi saranno discussi separatamente con wikimedia, e sono volutamente esclusi dall'accordo, perché potrebbero cambiare nel tempo e non è il caso di essere troppo rigidi
<warp10> questo perché quell'accordo, vista la sua importanza, vorremmo (come Consiglio) integrarlo nel nostro statuto, il che implica un voto vincolante della comunità, in modo che ci sia un parere espresso da tutti i membri, visto che vi piace tanto la democrazia
<warp10> se tutto va bene, dovremmo riuscire a votare entro fine mese in modo da rendere l'accordo esecutivo a partire da gennaio. il direttivo di wikimedia voterà sul medesimo testo, ovviamente
<warp10> in questa fase vorremmo raccogliere pareri e domande da tutti voi, specie da chi non era al meeting di BO, e anche consigli migliorativi se vedete dei punti emendabili
<warp10> quindi dite la vostra in buon ordine, ché io ho finito
<mapreri> "9. In caso di scioglimento della Comunità di Ubuntu-it, o in caso di totale assenza di contatti con i due tesorieri o con altri membri del Consiglio di Ubuntu-it per almeno sei mesi, i fondi della Comunità di Ubuntu-it, al netto degli eventuali debiti pendenti, entrano a far parte del patrimonio di Wikimedia Italia." ← niente fondazioni benefiche in questo caso? l'hanno voluta loro?
<rpadovani> In caso di scioglimento della Comunità di Ubuntu-it cosa vuol dire? Come possiamo scioglierci se non siamo mai stati riuniti
<rpadovani> ?
<warp10> mapreri: in realtà no, credo di averla scritto io in quel modo. Direi che è un buon modo di dimostrare la nostra fiducia nei loro confronti (in fondo ci fanno un favore dal quale non traggono alcun vantaggio e diverse rogne), e poi se ubuntu-it muore non è che ci siano molti modi per controllare che fine fanno quei soldi
<warp10> BTW: riprendiamo l'antica usanza di prenotarsi e poi Gwaihir dà la parola a turno?
<mapreri> rpadovani: stando a sentire iced e xdatap siamo già un'associazione, poi non so come si definisca la cosa in questo caso, ma credo che sia il caso in cui muore ubuntu e ci trasferiamo tutti a debian^W^W^W^W^W scompariamo
<warp10> rpadovani: perché non siamo mai stati riuniti?
<mapreri> warp10: proposta bocciata (di prenotarsi), siamo in 4 cani
<warp10> mapreri: non era una proposta
<rpadovani> warp10, cosa ci identifica come sciolti?
<mapreri> warp10: se proprio insisti...
<warp10> rpadovani: il fatto che un giorno lontano il Consiglio dice "So long an thanks for all the Roadhouse in lista gruppi"
 * warp10 sposta le virgolette al posto giusto
<mapreri> rpadovani: dal fatto che il forum è morto, il wiki è morto, il sito e morto e nessuno risponde più alle email, direi
 * rpadovani è soddisfatto dalla risposta di warp10 
<warp10> rpadovani: in ogni caso, la clausola dopo la "o" serve proprio in caso di una agonia lenta e indolore
<pietroalbini> mapreri, il sito era morto anche ad ottobre, se è per questo
<Gwaihir> rpadovani, principalmente vedila dal punto "in caso di totale assenza di contatti con i due tesorieri o con altri membri del Consiglio di Ubuntu-it per almeno sei mesi"
<warp10> --^ questa è la clausola dopo la "o"
<rpadovani> perfetto grazie
<warp10> altri commenti sostanziali? C'è gente che al meeting non è venuta, fatevi sotto, ché siamo qua per questo
<pietroalbini> warp10, sto elaborando i pensieri, un attimo
<mapreri> pietroalbini: te c'eri al meeting, eh
<warp10> pietroalbini: prima di indire il voto, possibilmente
<pietroalbini> mapreri, e quindi? :P
<warp10> Gwaihir: se non c'è altro passerei oltre, anche perché io e gaspa dobbiamo costruire case nuove su Godus
<ic3d> c'è un limite alle spese di rimborso? 
<Acn0w> per le spese minori di 2000euri come funziona?
<pietroalbini> warp10, ok, ho auto-chiarito il mio dubbio :)
<warp10> ic3d: non ho capito
<mapreri> ic3d: direi che è una cosa interna di ubuntu-it, che non fa parte dell'accordo con WMI in se
<warp10> Acn0w: i dettagli operativi sono da definire, ma verosimilmente il Consiglio autorizza, i tesorieri informano Wikimedia e poi eseguono il pagamento se hanno accesso a un paypal o simile, altrimenti chiedono al tesoriere di wikimedia di eseguirlo
<ic3d> mapreri, warp10 da qualche parte dovremo scrivere un tetto limite
<Acn0w> per quanto sono in carica i tesorieri?
<Acn0w> concordo con ic3d 
<warp10> ic3d: il tetto è che non si può spendere più di quanti soldi sono disponibili
<mapreri> ic3d: in un regolamento nostro, che si farà dopo l'accordo, direi.
<warp10> Acn0w: un anno solare
<Acn0w> come l'accordo insomma 
<Acn0w> grazie warp10 
<warp10> ic3d: detto in italiano: il tetto è che non possiamo spendere più di quanto abbiamo in cassa
<ic3d> warp10, ok. metti che in cassa abbiamo 50.000 euro, mi rimborsi l'auto nova? :-)
<mapreri> warp10: sì, ma dovremo mettere anche delle norme su quanto uno può chiedere di rimborso spese
<warp10> ic3d: tu vivi in un mondo meraviglioso, davvero
 * ic3d si definisce un ottimista
<Gwaihir> ic3d, se ti serve per portare tutti in giro ad ogni meeting e riunione, forse si
<Acn0w> magari
<DktrKranz> ic3d: sei gentile a donare 49.999 € :)
<rpadovani> Ubuntu Touch per tutti!
<Gwaihir> ma la usi solo per quello (e la benzina la paghi te:P)
<mapreri> rpadovani: -.-''
<ic3d> Gwaihir, ok, mi compro un Doblò 9 posti diesel
<warp10> più in generale, francamente non trovo molto sensato porre un limite a priori alle nostre spese, visto che non sappiamo quanti soldi arriveranno e quanti ne spenderemo
<mapreri> rpadovani: e magari te vorresti specificare canonical come "ente benefico"
<Acn0w> ic3d, e se ti compri un treno?;)
<rpadovani> mapreri, wut? No
<warp10> c'è un controllo che consiste nel fatto che il consiglio approva ogni singola spesa, e valuta caso per caso
<Gwaihir> warp10, nemmeno secondo me, per ora
<mapreri> warp10: più in generale mi sembra che questo vada in un regolamento flessibile che il consiglio scriverà in futuro, quando arriveranno i soldi
<ic3d> Acn0w, meglio di no, che mi prendono a botte quelli che non pagano il biglietto
<warp10> ahò, la piantate col cazzeggio?
<mapreri> o.O
<warp10> mapreri: makes sense
<gaspa> anche io sarei contrario a mettere un limite... 
<Gwaihir> se non ci sono altre domande o richieste di chiarimenti, possiamo anche passare oltre
<Gwaihir> ultime domande?
<ic3d> gaspa, mettiamo un limite alto?
<warp10> Gwaihir: solo una cosa
<pietroalbini> quando si mangia?
<mapreri> gaspa: qualcosa come "i rimborsi spesa arrivano fino ad un max di 1000, tranne casi eccezionali"
<mapreri> (ma in un regolamento molto flessibile gestito dal consiglio)
<warp10> mapreri: e poi servirà una norma per definire i casi eccezionali?
<DktrKranz> io non metterei alcun tetto
<DktrKranz> anche perché, parliamoci chiaro, spendere anche solo 100 € di rimborsi spese mi sembra già tanto
<Gwaihir> io ci metterei del buon senso e in futuro vedrei come va
<mapreri> warp10: no, casi eccezionali il consiglio vota per intero, gli altri passano non appena uno del consiglio dice "ok, vai"
<warp10> in generale: le modifiche statuarie sono lunghe e difficili. Regolamenti del genere richiedono una certa flessibilità, sennò diventa una caggia
<ic3d> facciamo che vediamo come va e poi possiamo rivedere le norme?
<mapreri> warp10: infatti vanno in un regolamento flessibile interno a u-it
<DktrKranz> ic3d: le "norme" dovranno essere scritte in un regolamento interno, non nell'accordo con WMI
<mapreri> ic3d: ecco, magari dopo che arrivano i soldi
<ic3d> mapreri, warp10, DktrKranz si, sono d'accordo
<DktrKranz> ora è importante iniziare con WMI per ricevere gli eurini
<DktrKranz> poi vediamo come spenderli
<warp10> ic3d: bene
<rpadovani> suvvia ragassuoli, siamo in Italia, regolameno o meno li spendiamo come vogliamo
<Acn0w> mapreri, se arrivano i soldi
<rpadovani> indi Ubuntu Touch per tutti \o/
<mapreri> DktrKranz: dobbiamo comprarci una cassaforte!!
<DktrKranz> sarà una cosa nostra interna, quindi avremo abbastanza autonomia per decidere cosa è meglio
<ic3d> rpadovani, +1
<warp10> rpadovani: l'idea è di spenderliper cose utili che funzionano
<Gwaihir> ok, direi di passare al topic successivo
<warp10> Gwaihir: +1
<Gwaihir> in 3,
<Gwaihir> 2
<Gwaihir> 1
<mapreri> go
<Gwaihir> #topic Organizzazione del voto di ratifica dell'accordo tra ubuntu-it e Wikimedia Italia
<warp10> due parole al volo su questo
<warp10> la nostra proposta è:
<warp10> 1) entro il prossimo fine settimana definiamo il testo definitivo (potremmo fare qualche piccolo cambiamento formale) e lo proponiamo a wikimedia
<warp10> 2) lunedì prossima apriamo il voto su votantonio per 7 giorni precisi
<warp10> 3a) se si approva, il primo gennaio diventa operativo
<warp10> 3b) sennò vi mando tutti a cagare
<warp10> fine
<mapreri> warp10: +1 sulla procedura
<DktrKranz> 3c) Ian Jackson viene espulso
<mapreri> lol
<DktrKranz> SCNR
<warp10> votantonio tra l'altro è già up and running, quindi non servono cose strano, solo un paio di trustee che fanno due chiavi private perché ci tenete tanto a 'sta cosa della trasparenza
<warp10> DktrKranz: mettiamolo al punto 0, ti prego
<pietroalbini> warp10, e tanto per cambiare una di quelle due è tua, no?
<DktrKranz> non che faccia molta differenza, dopotutto
<warp10> pietroalbini: come nell'altro voto fatto su votantonio, saranno di due membri non consiglieri, tipo rpadovani che purtroppo non ha potuto candidarsi, mannaggia
<mapreri> warp10: quanto dura ancora 'sto consiglio?
<gaspa> "fatti dare un consiglio, amico mio"
<ic3d> mapreri, dura il tempo che dura
<rpadovani> warp10, te lo buco sto consiglio
<warp10> mapreri: un altro anno, ma potremmo dichiarare lo stato di guerra ed estendere la sua durata illimitatamente
<DktrKranz> mapreri: don't ask the question if you fear the answer
<ic3d> warp10, "la democrazia è sopravvalutata"
<warp10> ic3d: mi sto commuovendo
<Acn0w> mapreri: ho potere di voto?
<mapreri> DktrKranz: I don't fear the truth. I fight it.
<warp10> Acn0w: sei membro di ubuntu-it?
<Acn0w> ok
<Acn0w> posso anche uscire allora
<ic3d> Acn0w, la riunione è pubblica, puoi sempre assistere
<Acn0w> certo che assisto ic3d :) warp10 da quanto mi ha detto mapreri no:(
<mapreri> Acn0w: che c'entro io?!?
<warp10> Ah, dimenticavo: come di consueto potrà votare chiunque è membro alla data di apertura del voto, non come per l'elezione del Consiglio, come rpadovani sa bene, magari ora ve lo spiega
<mapreri> warp10: rpadovani è impegnato a risolvere qualche problema urgentissimo
<mapreri> molto urgente
<DktrKranz> mapreri: you fought the law, and the law won
<warp10> mapreri: tipo ha sbagliato un font sul sito?
<warp10> domanda fondamentale invece: voto palese o segreto?
<mapreri> warp10: tipo steam non gli funziona
<mapreri> warp10: palese
<rpadovani> pietroalbini ha risolto <3
<rpadovani> voto palese ovviamente
<warp10> IIRC nell'ultimo voto di modifica dello statuto siamo andati sul voto palese
<rpadovani> warp10, nope
<warp10> Consiglio, che dite?
<gaspa> si', per me ok.
<Gwaihir> per me si può fare tranquillamente voto palese
<warp10> personalmente preferirei il voto palese, così io e Gwaihir possiamo andare a menare tutti quelli che votano no
<rpadovani> warp10, il fatto che a te sembrasse palese la dice lunga sulla "trasparenza"
<Gwaihir> warp10, sto facendo arrugginire i chiodi da inserire nella mazza da baseball
<ic3d> warp10, +1
<warp10> rpadovani: purtroppo il voto fu fatto sul server di remix, quindi è andato, peccato (però bella battuta :D)
<warp10> Gwaihir: così mi piaci
<warp10> bon, allora facciamo palese e con lo streaming perché uno vale uno e la gggente ci temono
<warp10> domande?
<ic3d> warp10, mi stai facendo pppaura
<warp10> ic3d: vedrai adesso che proporrò le nuove modifiche per l'elezione del Consiglio prossimo
<ic3d> warp10, le appoggio incondizionatamente (anche se non le ho viste)
<warp10> ic3d: inizialmente pensavamo alla trasmissione ereditaria, ma poi gaspa ci ha messo in difficoltà
<gaspa> lol
<ic3d> lol
<mapreri> rotfl
<warp10> Gwaihir: next one?
<Gwaihir> se non ci sono domande, direi di si
<mapreri> vai vai
<Gwaihir> #topic Varie ed eventuali
<mapreri> di già?
<Gwaihir> io ho un punto per questo topic
<warp10> io pure, vai prima tu
<warp10> (che intanto raccolgo il Belief su Godus)
<Gwaihir> c'è qualcun altro che ha altri argomenti?
<Gwaihir> altrimenti... Ci sarebbe la possibilità di avere una stanza, molto bella, alla Triennale di Milano per fare il prossimo meeting
<mapreri> :o
<gaspa> wow
<ic3d> Gwaihir, +1
<mapreri> Gwaihir: gogogo :D
<Gwaihir> la stanza è gratis ed è in gestione da parte di Telecom, che la può aprire per eventi come il nostro meeting
<warp10> Gwaihir: potremmo farci la DUCC-IT Se non va in porto Mantova. BTW: DktrKranz, news?
<pietroalbini> Gwaihir, il wifi riesce a reggere streaming di rugby in full-hd? (tanto per evitare problemi)
<Acn0w> Gwaihir, +1
<gaspa> periodo/date?
<warp10> pietroalbini: mi piace come ti concentri subito sui problemi davvero importanti
<warp10> Gwaihir: dove si trova di preciso, e quanto è grande?
<ic3d> Gwaihir, potremmo farci anche ubuntu-meeting autunnale
<DktrKranz> warp10: nessuna news (ma più per pigrizia da parte nostra)
<dolasilla> Gwaihir: sarebbe o in Triennale, o u'altra location a Milano sempre gestita da Telcom
<Gwaihir> a Milano ne hanno due, altrimenti anche una a Bologna, in centro
<warp10> dolasilla: tipo in una centrale dietro il DSLAM?
<warp10> (almeno lì prende bene però)
<Gwaihir> ic3d, la stanza in Triennale ce l'hanno fino a fine expo
<gaspa> siamo a posto per i prossimi due anni. :D
<Gwaihir> warp10, la connessione è gratis, garantita, e c'è copertura anche 4G
<warp10> Gwaihir: nel senso di "durante l'Expo" o "da ora fino a fine Expo?"
<Gwaihir> se volete, si possono provare a sentire
<dolasilla> warp10: di preciso e' dentro Triennale, sotto a dove fanno le mostre, 50 persone
<Gwaihir> ci sono comunque dei contro nel fare il meeting a Milano
<ic3d> Gwaihir, ok
<gaspa> tipo che è piu' scomodo da casa :D
<dolasilla> warp10: da ora fino a aprile/maggio, se ricordo bene
<warp10> 50 persone non è male. D'altronde ricordo bene l'esperienza di un meeting come quello di Roma, che non fu comodissimo
<mapreri> Gwaihir: che contro ci sarebbe nel fare cose a MI?? (a parte che è più a nord e quelli più a sud si lamentaranno ancora di più)
<warp10> dolasilla: allora è da ora fino a inizio expo, non alla fine
<DktrKranz> mapreri: i milanesi
<Gwaihir> warp10, da ora fino al termine dell'expo
<Acn0w> mapreri,  vengo in appartamento con te;)
<warp10> Gwaihir: allora fino a ottobre
<Gwaihir> che dovrebbe essere verso fine ottobre
<gaspa> ahah, brace youself, geo-flame is coming.
<gaspa> *yourself
<dolasilla> il problema di Milano e' trovare un hotel comodo e ragionevolmente economico
<gaspa> ostelli non ce ne sono?
<mapreri> DktrKranz: bah, i milanesi son così easy (soprattutto nella guida)
<DktrKranz> gaspa: a milano???
<warp10> certo che Milano a primavera gli alberghi costeranno tipo un polmone a notte
<mapreri> gaspa: lol
<DktrKranz> gaspa: è già tanto che pisapia portalo via non ti arresti per vagabondaggio
<mapreri> warp10: soprattutto in periodo pre-expo (se non expo)
<warp10> mapreri: sì, mi riferivo a quello
<ic3d> gaspa, AirBNB? :-)
<warp10> Gwaihir: non so, a 'sto punto ci farei la DUCC-IT a primavera più che il meeting, visto che con Mantova andiamo lenti e lì potremmo giocarcela nel 2016 con più calma, però ci sono diverse cose da valutare, IMO. Forse convince di più l'ipotesi #2 a BO (tanto per cambiare)
<mapreri> vabbè, ma di camere con 50 +o- 20 € a notte si trovano, dai...
<dolasilla> eh, esatto. La stanza si potrebbe anche ottenere, e quella in triennale e' davvero bella (ci siamo stati per la presentazione wikimedia) il problema a milano sono alloggio e trasporti
<gaspa> 50 posti per la ducc-it non sono tanto, pero'
<gaspa> warp10, --^
<DktrKranz> warp10: possiamo prendere le tende Quechua al Decathlon con i soldi di WMI, e affittare il parcheggio M3 di San Donato (sempre con i soldi di WMI). Per tutto il resto (tipo hotel a 7 stelle per noi), c'è la Mastercard di totopalma
<warp10> gaspa: infatti, specie in una grande città
<mapreri> dolasilla: trasporti wtf?
<dolasilla> mapreri: l-hotel economico non lo trovi accanto a triennale
<warp10> Gwaihir: sulla location bolognese di Telecom c'è qualche info in più?
<ic3d> se usassimo la sala anche come campeggio? (ci arrestano?)
<mapreri> dolasilla: che problema hai con i trasporti di MI?
<dolasilla> per cui poi dovremo spostarci tutti da un lato all-altro della citta
<DktrKranz> mapreri: potremmo farti la stessa domanda...
<gaspa> vabbeh, io un po' di agganci li trovo. Se la gente si adatta a stare a casa di amici, piuttosto che in albergo.
<Acn0w> mapreri, bici scommetto
<gaspa> non per 50, in effetti :D
<mapreri> DktrKranz: ok, ma ora mi sto abituando, riesco ad andare quasi ovunque in tempi abbastanza rapidi :)
<warp10> gaspa: mi chiedevo che amici avessi, in effetti
<mapreri> d'altro canto se io sto ancora dove sto adesso ho il servizio foresteria che posso sfruttare per una manciata di persone (20 € /notte/persona la doppia)
<mapreri> (però sto dall'altro lato della città)
<dolasilla> quindi riassumendo: se volete si può provare a sentire il tizio per avere una stanza a Milano, ma la domanda è: lo vogliamo fare o poi organizzare l'alloggio rischia di essere troppo complicato?
 * warp10 tocca il corpo di Gwaihir con un bastoncino per vedere se è vivo
<Gwaihir> warp10, no ho la tastiera esterna che va e non va...
<dolasilla> warp10: Gwaihir sta avendo qualche problema tecnico ma confido che torni presto tra noi
<warp10> Gwaihir: ecco che succede ad usare quell'hardware lì
<Gwaihir> e secondo me è colpa di dolasilla 
<gaspa> dolasilla, possiamo cominciare a sentire i dettagli, e intanto diamoun'occhiata ai posti?
<mapreri> dolasilla: 50 persone son poche per la ducc-it e tendenzialmente troppe per il meeting, questo è vero
<mapreri> lol
<warp10> dolasilla: sono un po' puzzled, ci sono molti pro e molti contro, però io lo sentirei senza impegno
<DktrKranz> beh, al precedente, 50 persone c'erano quasi
<dolasilla> gaspa: per sentire i dettagli dobbiamo dare una data
<Gwaihir> warp10, se era a riguardo della location di bologna, no, non abbiamo altre info
<warp10> dolasilla: se ci fosse una sala un più grande, sarebbe assai meglio
<dolasilla> warp10: posso sentire quant'è grande l'altra di cui aveva parlato, ma di nuovo per sapere se è disponibile dobbiamo dare una data
<mapreri> DktrKranz: al precedente ducc-it, afaik eravamo ~100 se proprio non ero fuso.
<warp10> dolasilla: possiamo essere flessibili. Tutto aprile e tutto maggio e metà giugno, direi, scartando pasque, ponti ed elezioni
<ic3d> mapreri, al ducc-it di Cesena c'erano circa 20 persone 
<gaspa> dolasilla, diciamo che tiriamo fuori due o tre date e poi chiediamo qualcosa?
<warp10> ic3d: 20 persone?
<ic3d> warp10, 25?
<dolasilla> gaspa: perfetto
<Acn0w> mapreri, eri fuso XD
<mapreri> ic3d: ??
<mapreri> :O
<gaspa> anche perchè non siamo mai stati obbligati come date...
<warp10> ic3d: ma se eravamo più di 20 solo a pranzo?
<gaspa> anzi, spesso abbiamo fatto un doodle per vedere quanti eravamo e scegliere quella piu' comoda...
<gaspa> cmq: mi segnalano: http://www.ostellobello.com/it/servizi/
<warp10> gaspa: infatti
<ic3d> warp10, io ricordo una grande sala, e parecchio deserta, ma sono sempre stato scarso in matematica
<warp10> gaspa: ostellobello che fa rima con settebello?
<warp10> ic3d: forse quel giorno te l'avevano tagliata male
<Gwaihir> warp10, tu avevi altro da discutere per le Varie ed eventuali?
<warp10> Gwaihir: sì ma me la sono scordata
<mapreri> gaspa: dolasilla: io sarei per il 30-31, oppure 23-24 maggio
<warp10> Gwaihir: ah, ecco: la questione di Chiedi
<ic3d> warp10, può essere, ma eravamo davvero pochi
<gaspa> mapreri, a maggio nonè già cominciato l'expo?
<gaspa> secondo me è meglio fare prima
<warp10> ic3d: guarda che nel talk di Renzo  mi misi in un angolo a contare le teste e c'erano  più di 70 persone in sala
<mapreri> ic3d: però a fermo nel 2013 eravamo in parecchi al sabato pomeriggio
<mapreri> warp10: parla di cesana lui
<ic3d> mapreri, sì, a Fermo sì - a Cesena no
<warp10> mapreri: pure io
<mapreri> però cesena in che anno fu che manco c'è nel wiki??
<warp10> mapreri: nel 2014
<ic3d> mapreri, quest'anno
<mapreri> ah, quando io non c'ero e nessuno si è degnato di scrivere la pagina sul wiki. maledetti esami di maturità -.-
<warp10> Gwaihir: vado o vuoi esaurire la proposta MI?
<dolasilla> warp10: direi che proviamo a sentire il tizio di Telecom, per una data a primavera, e chiediamo anche dell'altra sala
<dolasilla> poi vediamo
<warp10> dolasilla: soprattutto per l'altra sala, direi
<warp10> dolasilla: anzi, sposto qui quello che ti stavo dicendo di là
<dolasilla> ( Gwaihir intanto continua ad avere qualche problema tecnico, mi sposto nell'altra sala che se no poi vien fuori che è colpa mia)
<warp10> ovvero: pensandoci un attimo, e alla luce degli eventi precedenti, in una sala da 50 la DUCC-IT non è fattibile, ci siamo stretti
<warp10> se l'altra sala è più grande, allora Milano potrebbe avere valore per la DUCC-IT
<dolasilla> warp10: ack
<warp10> per farci il meeting invece lo trovo poco sensato, nel senso che rispetto a BO non mi pare che ci dia grandi vantaggi
<warp10> ché BO è più centrale, si organizza facile, etc etc
<warp10> anzi, diciamo pure che la DUCC-IT non è che potrebbe avere valore, ma ce l'ha di sicuro, per tante ragioni, però servono un 80-100 posti
<DktrKranz> (e ci sono i passatelli col vino)
<mapreri> ahahah
<Acn0w> DktrKranz +1
<gaspa> DktrKranz, l'hai rifatto?!
<mapreri> oddio mi ha fatto evocare quel cameriere!
<warp10> dolasilla: faciamo che ti informi e vedi per l'opzione #2 e poi ne parliamo con il tuo rappresentante presso il Consiglio
<warp10> gaspa: se ne è anche vantato con il cameriere, che l'ha insultato pesantemente
<dolasilla> oki
<warp10> Gwaihir: l'hai riparato 'sto Mac o ha installato un OS serio?
<Gwaihir> warp10, ho un lag mostruoso
<warp10> Gwaihir: la mia Debian va benissimo
<warp10> (c'è qualcuno che usa ubuntu nel consiglio di ubuntu-it?)
<DktrKranz> gaspa: ovviamente
<mapreri> ic3d, per certo
<mapreri> anyway, una curiosità: se avessi una mezza idea di usare votantonio per le votazioni di fcm che devo inventarmi?
<ic3d> warp10, io
<warp10> mapreri: versi 150 euro al mio IBAN affinché io apra una pratica
<warp10> Gwaihir, qui Houston, ci ricevi?
<ic3d> warp10, ma che sistema usa Gwaihir ? un Commodore64? :-)
<warp10> ic3d: lascia perdere, potrei offendere
<mapreri> warp10: me l'avessi chiesto un anno fa avrei pure potuto permettermelo, la settimana scorsa manco potevo farlo... :S
<mapreri> ic3d: almeno quello sarebbe reliable
<warp10> comunque visto che Gwaihir è stato risucchiato da MacOS, faccio un colpo di stato e assumo il potere, che mi viene sempre bene
<Gwaihir> vi ricevo, ma dal passato
<gaspa> warp10, dai, parti... :)
<warp10> pietroalbini: a che punto siete con il tale che voleva essere cancellato ma non anonimizzato sennò gli uomini cattivi gli dicono contro etc etc?
<ic3d> mapreri, su IRC va benissimo :-)
<pietroalbini> warp10, sono vincolato dal coc nelle mie parole?
<warp10> pietroalbini: tu sì
<gaspa> pietroalbini, e conta che siamo loggati pubblicamente :D
<pietroalbini> warp10, comunque, 'sto qui dice di aver fatto richiesta di cancellazione
<pietroalbini> warp10, sulla mailing list non ha inviato niente, e ha tirato fuori una discussione di agosto in cui lo chiedeva
<DktrKranz> pietroalbini: comunicagli che la richiesta è stata presa in carico dai sysadmin di Canonical, e che riceverà loro notizie a breve™
<ic3d> warp10, non ho ancora trovato la formula giusta, mi sa che gliela mando così come era in bozza
<ic3d> DktrKranz, +1
<pietroalbini> con questo qui ci sono stati molti problemi nel corso della sua attività, anche per via del suo carattere assai scontroso
<warp10> ic3d: no, spetta, quella cosa aggiungila, che é importante
<warp10> pietroalbini: ah davvero? non sembrava
<ic3d> warp10, dammi una frase parimenti gentile e ... da scrivere
<pietroalbini> più volte aveva detto di voler smettere, ma alla fine era rimasto a dar supporto
<warp10> ic3d: rispondo dopo in ML
<warp10> pietroalbini: vabè, tralasciamo il caso specifico
<ic3d> pietroalbini, è il tipo "vado via, però voglio sentirmi dire che volete che rimango"
<ic3d> warp10, ok
<warp10> pietroalbini: ad ogni modo, visto che cancellare su chiedi è impossibile, chiariamo bene nel nuovo regolamento che la cancellazione consiste nell'anonimizzazione, e che i contenuti non saranno cancellati in ogni caso
<pietroalbini> warp10, e infatto è stato scritto
<warp10> (non ho ancora letto la bozza, magari l'avete già scritto)
<pietroalbini> warp10, ti dovrei aver linkato il titanpad in query
<warp10> pietroalbini: perfetto. Se gli altri consiglieri sono d'accordo direi che appena pronto lo mettete in produzione e via, che a noi #fottesega
<ic3d> warp10, +1
<pietroalbini> warp10, l'idea che avevamo per applicarlo era tipo chiedere una settimana prima pareri agli utenti
<pietroalbini> *non vincolanti*
<pietroalbini> warp10, e poi dopo riadattarlo in base al feedback ricevuto ed applicarlo
<warp10> pietroalbini: ah, se volete farvi del male fate pure
<warp10> pietroalbini: invece, importante: inventate un modo per fare sì che dopo l'introduzione del nuovo regolamento i membri già iscritti se lo ritrovino davanti e ne accettino le condizioni
<warp10> pietroalbini: tipo un popup, o qualcuno che telefona a casa
<gaspa> scusate, quanti utenti ha chiedi?
<pietroalbini> gaspa, un sec che controllo
<mapreri> warp10: un banner in cima? (e un'email)
<pietroalbini> warp10, 3547 (di cui 3 nuovi oggi)
<pietroalbini> gaspa, ^
<warp10> pietroalbini: apperò
<warp10> figo, bravi
<warp10> mapreri: qualsiasi cosa che impedisca di dire "oh, ma io non l'avevo visto!"
<ic3d> pietroalbini, però!
<pietroalbini> warp10, un banner sarebbe sufficente?
<DktrKranz> warp10: una cosa stile faccialibro quindi?
<mapreri> warp10: tecnicamente un'email e un banner in cima sono le sole cose fattibili, mi sa
<DktrKranz> "o accetti, o rimarrai asociale per il resto della tua misera esistenza"
<Acn0w> ci sarà sempre qaulcuno che dirà che non l'ha visto -.-
<pietroalbini> DktrKranz, più o meno è la roba che si può fare
<warp10> l'ideale sarebbe che non possono continuare a contribuire se non cliccano "sì"
<mapreri> pietroalbini: non hai ancora forkato osqa
<mapreri> ?
<pietroalbini> warp10, ma per quello bisognerebbe modificare il codice e soprattutto farlo caricare dai sysadmin canonical, che equivorrebbe ad aspettare x > 30 giorni
<warp10> però magari ce la possiamo cavare anche con una email e un banner, nel quale diciamo che chi non vuole accettare le nuove condizioni può chiedere l'anonimizzazione come previsto dalle nuove condizioni
<warp10> pietroalbini: ok, allora facciamo --^
<DktrKranz> +1
<rpadovani> la cosa che si avvicina di più all'obbligo di warp10 senza dover giocare con il database è scrivere sopra il tasto per la risposta una nota "inviando la risposta accetto di vendere la mia anima a ubuntu-it" magari con una spunta 
<rpadovani> poi possiamo droppare la spunta dopo x giorni che è annoying
<warp10> rpadovani: questo andrebbe messo ovunque
<rpadovani> e poi mettiamo il ricorso al consiglio a pagamento
<warp10> rpadovani: mi piaci sempre di più
<warp10> Non so se Gwaihir è vivo, ma qualcuno ha un'altra varia ed eventuale da discutere? Sennò chiudiamo
<pietroalbini> warp10, per l'email avrei bisogno di prendere gli indirizzi dal database
<DktrKranz> se ci avanzassero dei fondi, potremmo istituire uno psichiatra per i casi più gravi
<warp10> pietroalbini: ed è un problema?
<pietroalbini> warp10, perché non sono elencati in osqa (dovrei guardare utente per utente) e non ho accesso al database
<warp10> DktrKranz: ci servirà tutta la ASL
<rpadovani> DktrKranz, s/uno psichiatra/uno squadrone armato
<DktrKranz> warp10: meglio, così stipendiamo anche qualche politico, sai #lacrisi
<mapreri> pietroalbini: non è che chiunque con accesso ssh a magog può fare un query?
<mapreri> una*
<pietroalbini> mapreri, no idea di come è organizzato il gruppo sistemisti e se hanno accesso al db
<rpadovani> pietroalbini, mi dici che non riesci a fare uno script che va da http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/users/1 a 3200 e prenda dalla pagina l'in dirizzo email? :D
<warp10> forse Gwaihir può allora. pietroalbini [21:34:51] <     Gwaihir>| ma a me tutte le cose luccicose, che emettono suoni danno fastidio                                                                                               |magari senti lui
<warp10> [21:35:18] <      warp10> | quindi come sopporti silvia?                                                                                                                                    |
<warp10> uffa
<mapreri> warp10: ?!?
<pietroalbini> warp10, che è la parte sotto?
<mapreri> (e anche quella sopra)
<warp10> niente, mi è scappato un paste
<warp10> pietroalbini: dicevo: magari senti Gwahir che lui dovrebbe avere ssh disponibile
<pietroalbini> warp10, bene, finiamo il regolamento nuovo, facciamo una velocissima consultazione sul sito (tipo 2/3 giorni) e poi cambiamo
<warp10> ack
<pietroalbini> warp10, quando ho tempo controllo com'è strutturato il db di osqa e preparo la query
<warp10> altre varie ed eventuali?
<dolasilla> nope
<warp10> #quitmeeting
<warp10> #closemeeting
<mapreri> warp10: eheh, deve farlo gwhair
<warp10> #chiudistocazzodimeeting
<warp10> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Dec 11 22:11:00 2014 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2014/ubuntu-it-meeting.2014-12-11-20.31.moin.txt
<mapreri> ah, sei chair
<mapreri> damn
<warp10> la prossima volta mi stampo i comandi sul muro
<mapreri> warp10: volevo vederti in difficoltà
<warp10> ciao a tutti, è stato un piacere, buonanotte
<Acn0w> notte warp10 
<ic3d> buona notte a tutti! :-)
<mapreri> ic3d: o/
<gaspa> o/
<jeremie2> Ciao!
<mapreri> o/
<dolasilla> ciau
<Acn0w> notte ic3d 
<Acn0w> notte a tutti:)
<gaspa> pietroalbini, guarda in query!
<gaspa> :)
<gaspa> ciaociao
<mapreri> non capirò mai perchè tutti facciano part da questo chan anche se hanno un bnc
<mapreri> mah
<Acn0w> mapreri, non cruciarti con queste domande :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2015-12-09
<mapreri> FYI: credo che sarò un pelino in ritardo, ma spero non troppo
<Dix78> Per la riunione io passo...stasera si lavora :/
 * gammax ciao
<gammax> presente :)
<pietroalbini> hey
<Gwaihir> o/
<pietroalbini> ic3d su irc? :o
<ic3d> pietroalbini: non sono io :-P
<pietroalbini> ic3d è il tuo gemello?
<ic3d> pietroalbini: sì, quello che si collega in irc (vero motivo: stasera riunione)
<jeremie21> Salve a tutti
<Letozaf_> o/
<ic3d> ciao a tutti!
<tokijin> Ciao a tutti
<cortinico> salve a tutti :)
<Claudinux> Buonasera
<dolasilla> 'sera
<sdallagata> Ciao
<sdallagata> Una domanda: avete analizzato se vi sia un calo motivazionale alla partecipazione in Ubuntu-it legato a qualche cosa di preciso e non soggettivo?
<carved_top> salve a tutti
<ic3d> sdallagata: ottima domanda, la risposta è "no" (comunque ne parliamo adesso, la riunione deve ancora partire)
<Gwaihir> aspettiamo ancora qualche minuto e poi iniziamo?
<Gwaihir> ic3d, "gestisci" tu la riunione?
<xdatap> Gwaihir, ci penso io
<rpadovani> buoooonasera 
<xdatap> sera a tutti
<ic3d> xdatap: meglio :-)
<Gwaihir> xdatap, ottimo, grazie
<mapreri> io sono ora qua, ma devo ritornare in cucina, l'acqua della pasta non bolle :(
<xdatap> io faccio il facilitatore, e mi asterrò dalle votazioni
<Gwaihir> mapreri, mangerai più tardi...
<sdallagata> Io tra 30' lascio.
<carved_top> ammazza oh mi hanno salutato tutti
<carved_top> sorry, sbagliato chat
<pietroalbini> ciao carved_top 
<Gwaihir> cosa dite, iniziamo?
<Claudinux> per me va bene
<pietroalbini> ok
<Gwaihir> i 15 minuti accademici sono appena passati
<delfino83> sera
<Janvitus> per me va bene
<carved_top> +1
<cortinico> +1
<ic3d> +1
<jeremie21> +1
<tokijin> +1
<Gwaihir> xdatap, sta cercando di capire come funziona meetingology 
<xdatap> facciamo senza bot?
<Gwaihir> al massimo facciamo alla "vecchia maniera?
<xdatap> tanto il canale è loggato
<Janvitus> se no qualcuno che lo usare e via
<Gwaihir> xdatap, direi di si, il canale dovrebbe ancora essere loggato...
<Gwaihir> chi lo sa usare?
<xdatap> andiamo senza
<pietroalbini> Gwaihir, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<xdatap> useremo il metodo GROW: Goals, Reality, Options, Will (decisions)
<xdatap> Per massimizzare l'utilità del meeting vi prego di seguire gli argomenti, di volta in volta
<pietroalbini> xdatap, troppo agile quella cosa :P
<xdatap> iniziamo presentandoci per il log
<xdatap> --> Paolo Sammicheli
<DktrKranz> --> Luca Falavigna
<ic3d> --> Dario Cavedon
<Gwaihir> --> Milo Casagrande
<cortinico> --> Nicola Corti
 * rpadovani is Riccardo Padovani
<jeremie21> → Jeremie Tamburini
<Claudinux> --> Claudio Arseni
<pietroalbini> ⟿ Pietro Albini
<Letozaf_> --> Carla Sella
<tokijin> -> Mauro D'Aloisio
<dolasilla> --> Silvia Bindelli
<carved_top> - ->Pagliaro Pier Luigi
<Janvitus> > Gianvito Cavasoli
<trekfan1> 'sera
<xdatap> trekfan1, presentati a beneficio del log, come ha appena fatto Gianvito
<trekfan1> Enrico (trekfan1) Pinelli
<jester-> sera
<xdatap> jester-, ci stiamo presentando
<sdallagata> Stefano Dall'Agata
<xdatap> ok, iniziamo
<xdatap> primo punto, GOALS
<xdatap> obiettivo della serata
<xdatap> l'obiettivo è capire come uscire dall'empasse dei pochi candidati al rinnovo del consiglio
<xdatap> Gwaihir, puoi darci qualche informazione?
<Gwaihir> il problema è molto semplice: non abbiamo abbastanza candidati per poter sostenere delle elezioni
<Gwaihir> qualche hanno fa ci siamo dati come numero minimo per il consiglio 5 persone e cercavamo di avere almeno 7 candidati, solo 2 si sono fatti avanti
<Gwaihir> quindi un problema di partecipazione c'è
<Gwaihir> questa è la situazione a grandi linee, o per lo meno la situazione per quanto riguarda il nuovo consiglio
<Gwaihir> finito
<Gwaihir> xdatap, procedi pure
<xdatap> ok, quindi mi pare l'obiettivo è chiaro. Qualcuno vuole aggiungere qualcosa a livello di obiettivi?
<pietroalbini> avere un server di produzione con più di una persona in grado di sistemare cose :)
<pietroalbini> cioé il punto del gruppo sistemisti
 * rpadovani si prenota
<Gwaihir> pietroalbini, personalmente non lo vedo un problema strettamente legato alla situazione del Consiglio
<Claudinux> concordo con Gwaihir
<pietroalbini> Gwaihir, non nel senso del consiglio, ma comunque qualcosa da discutere si
<ic3d> Gwaihir: ecco, stasera parliamo solo del problema contingente "rinnovo del consiglio" oppure allarghiamo a "partecipazione alla comunità"?
<warp10> Gwaihir: a pietroalbini fotte sega del consiglio, basta che gli mettiamo quella dannata chiave su roadhouse
<pietroalbini> warp10, ce l'ho già
<Gwaihir> pietroalbini, ok, ma non sarebbe proprio l'argomento della riunione
<xdatap> scusate, piccolo chiarimento, l'idea non era di allargare gli obiettivi, ma di definirli bene
<xdatap> quindi, la riunione verte sul problema consiglio
<ic3d> xdatap: ok
<xdatap> rpadovani, volevi dire qualcosa tu?
<rpadovani> grazie
<rpadovani> secondo me (ma non credo di dire qualcosa che stupisca nessuno) il rinnovo del consiglio è solo un sintomo di un qualcosa di diverso. Il problema non è che abbiamo tanti membri e nessuno si candida (il che indicherebbe problemi riguardo al consiglio), il punto è che ci sono pochi contributori, e questo si riflette sul numero di candidati. Perché quella del consiglio non è una situazione isolata, almeno per quello ch
<rpadovani> e io posso vedere - se noi non consideriamo il consiglio come un qualcosa di speciale, ma come un gruppo qualunque, si riflette solo un problema che è presente in tutti i gruppi: TL;DR -> IMO non è possibile risolvere il problema se non si parte dalla scarsa partecipazione a u-it
<xdatap> ottimo contributo
<xdatap> direi che possiamo passare al punto successivo, appunto, chiamato REALITY
<xdatap> che rpadovani ha colto nel segno anticipandolo
<xdatap> quale è la situazione attuale? Come mai siamo arrivati a non avere quasi nessuno disposto a servire il consiglio italiano?
<krabador> salutando tutti , se posso permettermi di fare un'osservazione, piuttosto che "tanti membri e nessuno si candida" , ci sono tanti membri ormai completamente inattivi 
<sdallagata> Avete un dato di quanti sono i membri di ubuntu-it? Quanti di questi sono ancora presenti, e quanti non membri comunque contribuiscono alla comunità?
<xdatap> qualcuno vuole rispondere alla domanda sui dati? abbiamo bisogno di raccoglierli forse?
<ic3d> sdallagata: all'ultima volta che ho dato un'occhiata c'erano un 30 membri della comunità
<pietroalbini> ufficialmente 37
<pietroalbini> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-members
<Gwaihir> per quanto riguarda il "numero", quello si vede su Launchpad, i membri sono 37
<rpadovani> con il fatto che il rinnovo della membership non è verificato, non abbiamo dati sottomano, bisognerebbe chiedere ai vari responsbili dei gruppi
<Janvitus> direi che forse tenere traccia di chi è attivo o non attivo era uan pregorativa del consiglio...
<ic3d> 36 per la precisione
<xdatap> pensate possa essere utile fare un check straordinario su quanti sono attivi o meno?
<Janvitus> io direi di si
<pietroalbini> utile si, strettamente necessario no
<DktrKranz> non so quanto possa servire, alla fine
<rpadovani> xdatap, IMO è una cosa da fare, ma non aiuterebbe nella soluzione del problema e richiede di definire bene cos'è la membership (un premio una tantum o un riconoscimento continuativo?)
<rpadovani> quindi lo lascerei a un eventuale nuovo consiglio
<Gwaihir> siamo in loop però... bisogna trovare un nuovo consiglio prima :)
<Janvitus> vabbuò, andiamo al sodo? questa è uan cosa che si può vedere una volta messo su un consiglio o quelloc eh sarà
<xdatap> ok, cos'altro circa la situazione attuale? i gruppi sono tutti attivi? Quante persone ci sono nei gruppi attive?
<rpadovani> quali sono i gruppi attivi è IMO un'ottima domanda
<xdatap> ovvero, si sono presentate 2 persone per il consiglio. Quale era la base di partenza?
<krabador> se da un lato non si fa un check degli utenti realmente attivi, magari non è possibile avere a una stima di una votazione obiettiva, no?
<xdatap> le 2 persone rappresentano quale percentuale dei membri attivi?
<pietroalbini> xdatap, più che altro ci sono alcune restrizioni per il consiglio
<pietroalbini> tipo, se fosse stato tra un anno mi sarei potuto candidare (età)
<sdallagata> Credo che il dato di una trentina di persone membri possa essere considerato affidabile. A mio avviso si tratta di fare un piccolo sforzo nel chiedere/dare disponibilità, appurato  che vale sempre il detto "se non lo faccio io non lo fa nessuno" e che forse non è stato preso in considerazione dai/lle potenziali candidati/e.
<pietroalbini> oppure l'anno dalla membership
<mapreri> o/
<mapreri> ora sono qua (leggendo il backlog)
<Gwaihir> xdatap, le 2 persone che si sono candidate sono da rapportare ai 37 che si possono candidare, in tutto i partecipanti "attivi" nella comunità, stando a Lanchpad, sono 97
<xdatap> pietroalbini, ok. Quanti sono quelli che senza il limite di età di potevano candidare?
 * mapreri → Mattia Rizzolo
<pietroalbini> xdatap, con limite di età e dell'anno altri due
<xdatap> pietroalbini, quindi ancora insufficenti
<xdatap> pietroalbini, non è quello il problema, cerchiamo il problema
<xdatap> quanti nuovi membri abbiamo avuto quest'anno?
<pietroalbini> Dix78
<Gwaihir> xdatap, membri intesi con membership ubuntu-it, 2
<pietroalbini> no
<pietroalbini> asp
<xdatap> Gwaihir, si
<rpadovani> il problema è il solito da anni: come coinvolgere gli utenti casuali? Abbiamo ampia partecipazione sul forum, su irc, su Facebook, su G+, perché nessuno ha chiesto la membership? Come facciamo a far capire che ubuntu-it è più di quelle due tre vetrine?
<Gwaihir> 2 nel 2015, 2 nel 2014
<Janvitus> io credo che il limite di età sia giusto per qualsiasi cosa richieda responsabilità
<xdatap> rpadovani, come il solito da anni? mi sembra un problema nuovo che le elezioni non si possano nemmeno fare
<sdallagata> rpadovani lo facciamo capire dicendolo esplicitamente e continuando a dirlo :)
<rpadovani> xdatap, vero, ma già lo scorso consiglio è stato eletto per il rotto della cuffia
<xdatap> rpadovani, semmai  2 anni fa, è biennale il consiglio
<DktrKranz> più che dei nuovi utenti, mi preoccuperei di quelli esistenti
<xdatap> rpadovani, scusa, letto male
<rpadovani> np :)
<ic3d> xdatap: 2  + 2 persone nuove negli ultimi 2 anni, e quanti hanno "mollato" negli ultimi 2 anni (=molti di più)
<rpadovani> si è semplicemente continuata la china, man mano che i vecchi membri vanno via non ce ne è di nuovo
<ic3d> rpadovani: quello
<cortinico> io mi aggrego a rpadovani , secondo me la membership è poco pubblicizzata
<sdallagata> questo e quello insieme, rimotivare e  evangelizzare :)
<krabador> cortinico, o una vecchia moda
<ic3d> krabador: cos'è una "vecchia moda"? la membership?
<jester-> forse che sia da rivedere il come è concessa la memeber, io distrattamente l'ho fatta scadere e non ho voglia di rifare la richiesta
<Janvitus> la memebership non se la fila nessuno perché non è possibile quantificare il supporto di un tizio che sta sul forum, ad esempio, se nemmeno quelli del consiglio frequentano il forum (non so come scriverla con più diplomazia e meno riassuntiva :))
<krabador> ic3d, si, mi riferisco ad un certo numero di utenti diventati member, e scomparsi nel nulla dopo non molto tempo 
<rpadovani> per esempio, se posso permettermi, perché carved_top non ha mai richiesto la membership? (almeno che io sappia)? È molto attivo sul forum, ed ubuntu-it è vivo anche grazie a lui - non è una domanda provocatoria, è prorio un perché?
 * DktrKranz si prenota
<xdatap> DktrKranz, vai pure
<jester-> secondo me sarebbe da valutare se la member sia da assegnare dal consiglio in base a quello che un utente fa
<DktrKranz> Partiamo dal presupposto che abbiamo 37 membri
<ic3d> krabador: ok, su quelli "spariti nel nulla" forse è il momento di ripensarci
<DktrKranz> perché dei 37, solo 2 si sono candidati?
<Janvitus> mi prenoto pure io
<carved_top> mi prenoto
<xdatap> Janvitus, vai
<DktrKranz> forse il consiglio non ha saputo pubblicizzarsi a dovere? troppe poche riunioni pubbliche? nel 2015 penso sia stata fatta solo una
<sdallagata> concordo con rpadovani si può suggerire a persone attive di richiedere la membership.
<DktrKranz> e come ha scritto mapreri, a volte è difficile farsi un'idea di cosa il consiglio è tenuto a fare
<mapreri> consiglio troppo poco attivo/pubblico?  —  nessuno sa bene che fa il consiglio
<mapreri> slow mapreri is slow
<DktrKranz> specialmente in questi momenti dove ubuntu, e ubuntu-it, sta cambiando
<xdatap> mozione d'ordine, parliamo uno alla volta. Quando finito scrivete finito. Pensavo DktrKranz avesse finito.
<Janvitus> dunque, partiamo dalla membership, sarà un caso che da quando è passata al richiesta via mailing list e non forum un paio l'avranno chiesta? Non porto acqua al mio mulino, ma è palese che il forum sia la vetrina della comunità di ubuntu-it, togliere alcune cose  dalla vetrina è togliere la vendibilità, può non piacere il forum, ma i fatti sono questi
<DktrKranz> per concludere: penso che i consiglieri potrebber scrivere un piccolo promemoria sui punti in sospeso e sulle situazioni critiche, da condividere con la comunità
<DktrKranz> finito
<Janvitus> (ops)
<xdatap> Janvitus, continua pure
<Janvitus> penso che a questo punto sia obbligo cambiare il modo  di tirare fuori un consiglio dai gruppi, decidendo un modo, magari semplice come "il gruppo tot" decide che tizio fa le veci di questo gruppo nel consiglio
<Janvitus> allo stato attuale mi sembra la migliore opzione, ionon so come sono messi gli altri gruppi, ma noi siamo 12, e  2 lasceranno a breve, e di questi 10, tutti sono attivi
<Janvitus> di questi 10 quanti hanno la membership? onesto? non lo so nemmeno io... forse solo io lol
<Janvitus> finito, per ora
<xdatap> carved_top, vai pure
<carved_top> grazie, volevo rispondere a rpadovani, non ho richiesto la membership perchè sono nel gruppo forum da poco, tutto qua :) finito
 * DktrKranz si ri-prenota
<xdatap> DktrKranz, a te la parola
 * mapreri vuole solo dire che appoggia abbastanza la proposta di Janvitus (membri "eletti" dai singoli gruppi)
<DktrKranz> rispondendo a Janvitus, penso che il mezzo con cui ottenere la membershp sia poco rilevante
<jeremie21> mi prenoto
 * xdatap ricorda che stiamo discutendo la realtà, le proposte vediamole dopo con le OPTIONS
<pepe> sera
<DktrKranz> il fatto é: nessuno o pochi si mettono in gioco, forse per gli impegni, forse per la paura, forse perché c'è mapreri in giro
<DktrKranz> poi, come dice giustamente xdatap, per i suggerimenti andiamo in "O" :)
<DktrKranz> fine, a fra poco per le "options"
<xdatap> jeremie21, a te la parola
<jeremie21> Secondo me è "controversa" la membership. È un riconoscimento che non necessariamente un utente sente il bisogno di chiedere. Da un lato però serve la membership per poter accedere e utilizzare alcuni strumenti (io fondamentalmente l'ho richiesta proprio per poter fare alcune cose).
<jeremie21> Sarebbe meglio mettere in primo piano l'appartenenza ai gruppi.
<jeremie21> Finito!
 * carved_top si prenota di nuovo
 * tokijin si prenota
<xdatap> carved_top, a te la parola
<carved_top> la proposta di Janvitus mi sembra ottima, quella di avere il consiglio che è rappresentato dai vari gruppi, 2 forum, 2 web e cosi via
<carved_top> per il semplice motivo che ogni gruppo rappresenta una realtà ben definita
<carved_top> finito, per ora
<carved_top> grazie
<xdatap> tokijin, a te
<tokijin> in linea di massim condivido il pensiero di jeremie21: a mio parere non è necessario avere la membership per dare un "vero" contributo alla comunità
 * mapreri si prenota
<tokijin> se chiedessi lamembership e mi venisse eventualmente data, cosa cambierebbe? starei più tempo sul forum?
<tokijin> per me è da rivedere tutto il meccanismo di richiesta, di accettazione e rinnovo (se ci sono member non più attivi come è stata rinnovata loro la membership?)
<jester-> scusate
<tokijin> finito.
 * mapreri sta scrivendo, se intanto qualcun altro vuole andare
<xdatap> mapreri, ci sei rimasto solo tu
 * cortinico si prenota
<Acn0w> sera
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<xdatap> mapreri, TIMEOUT, parli dopo
<xdatap> cortinico, vai tu
<cortinico> thanks
<cortinico> secondo me ci sarebbe da dare anche una sistemata alle pagine wiki dei vari gruppi.
<cortinico> Alcune sono parecchio prolisse e contengono informazioni ripetute
<cortinico> Inoltre alcune non vengono aggiornate da anni
<cortinico> Penso che il wiki sia (insieme al forum) uno dei primi punti di contatto per un estraneo con la comunità
<cortinico> e ho paura che spesso la gente ne esca un po' spaventata dalla "troppa burocrazia"
<cortinico> (impressione)
<cortinico> fine :)
<mapreri> secondo me il problema vero e proprio non è del consiglio non pubblicizzato, è che tutta ubuntu-it fuori da forum non lo è: io lurko ovunque, sia su IRC che sulle ML di tutti i gruppi (tranne admin-ask@ e consiglio@ e sistemisti@) e semplicemente non vedo attività.  il forum già da se ha i suoi meccanismi per "farsi riconoscere" (come brava persona del forum intendo) in quanto ha i moderatori, etc.  io non posso crederci che 
<mapreri> così poche persone vorrebbero entrare a far parte di altri gruppi, almeno non lo credo per -dev (dove in effetti gente che vorrebbe collaborare passa ma nessuno risponde) e -web (dove da molto tempo non vedo nuove persone).  secondo me tutto il problema è: spingere per cercare sempre più persone, per tutti i team, poi le persone arriveranno.  nel frattempo il consiglio dovrebbe diventare con membri proposti dai vari team, così 1)
<mapreri>  si rapresentano effettivamente i team (attualmente rappresenta il gruppo dev e basta) 2) si evita la situazione attuale.  non so però come risolvere il problema che ho citato prima, che io vedo come IL problema.
<mapreri> (potrei aver scritto male, lo ammetto)
<mapreri> (finito :P)
<xdatap> pietroalbini, vai
<pietroalbini> in riferimento al fattore della membership, non è necessaria per contribuire alla comunità, e nemmeno per contribuire di più
<pietroalbini> semplicemente ci sono certe cose che non è "consigliato" dare a quello che è appena entrato in un gruppo qualsiasi, tipo poter scrivere post sul blog o l'alias mail
<pietroalbini> ed attualmente la membership è l'unico indicatore per definire se uno è contributore da tempo, ed in un certo senso una persona fidata
<pietroalbini> (per il rinnovo, ognuno se la può rinnovare da solo attualmente)
<pietroalbini> finito
<xdatap> nessun altro? passiamo ad esaminare le opzioni possibili?
<xdatap> ok, passiamo avanti
<xdatap> OPZIONI
<Janvitus> io aggiungo solo che la membership era un riconoscimento, ma da quando è stata spostata altrove non ha più la visibilità di prima
<xdatap> cosa possiamo fare per risolvere il problema?
<xdatap> qualcuno ha proposte?
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<xdatap> pietroalbini, vai
 * DktrKranz si prenota
<pietroalbini> secondo me la proposta migliore è quella che aveva fatto prima Janvitus, cioé di avere un consiglio composto da "rappresentanti" dei vari gruppi
<pietroalbini> (che era anche stata consigliata/proposta dal loco council in generale)
<pietroalbini> finito
<xdatap> DktrKranz, VAI
<DktrKranz> incoraggiare gli utenti a diventare membri. la mia impressione è che tutti siano troppo "modesti" (ho sentito molte volte "non mi *sembra* di fare abbastanza). un consiglio di una terza persona può spronare a convincere gli utenti a candidarsi
<DktrKranz> e, in senso lato, anche a candidarsi per il consiglio
<DktrKranz> fine
 * Claudinux si prenota
<xdatap> Claudinux, vai pure
<Claudinux> DktrKranz: non credo il problema sia di spronare le persone, nel senso che, per esempio, nel gruppo traduzione, quelli che attualemtne collaborano attivamente, sono attivi da anni, ma non sono mai stati interessati alla membership
<DktrKranz> Claudinux: c'è un motivo alla base? hanno mai spiegato il perché?
<Claudinux> questo non ne ha compromesso i contribuit o l'essere attivi, molto più di chi la membership ce l'ha
<Claudinux> DktrKranz: per quanto mi riguarda un "non sono interesato" può bastare....non ho chiesto motivi dettagliati
<Claudinux> finito
<mapreri> Claudinux: si sentono parte di ubuntu-it "a sufficienza"?  personalmente considero diverso dire "sono un contributore di ubuntu-it" vs "sono un membro di ubuntu-it" vs "sono un membro riconosciuto di ubuntu-it"
<mapreri> questa frase può essere fraintesa ↑
<tokijin> buh, non vedo la differenza
<Claudinux> mapreri: se continuano incessantemente a portare i loro contributi senza che nessuno glielo chieda direi che si, si sentono parte della comunità (opinione)
<mapreri> umh
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<xdatap> vai pietroalbini 
<pietroalbini> un'idea potrebbe essere quella di invertire la richiesta di membership, cioé non più tu che ti proponi al consiglio, ma i responsabili del tuo gruppo che ti "nominano" (suona male, lo so) per la membership al consiglio
<pietroalbini> quindi che i responsabili del gruppo che la propongono come un effettivo riconoscimento di quello che hai fatto
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<jeremie21> ..in realtà ha più senso così :)
 * rpadovani si prenota
<Claudinux> ma non risolve il problema del consiglio... :-)
<xdatap> rpadovani, vai pure
<steff-ubu> (ciao a tutti, sono Steff del gruppo forum, letto il log adesso)
<Janvitus> mi prenoto
<rpadovani> secondo me è il piano d'azione più fattibile al momento, poi se ne ridiscuterà più avanti - bisogna rilanciare ubuntu-it, e servono esperienze varie dai diversi gruppi quindi:
<rpadovani> - Consiglio formato da 'rappresentati' dei gruppi
<rpadovani> - Membri candidati dai responsabili dei gruppi
<rpadovani> - Non necessariamente responsabili == rappresentanti
<rpadovani> - Maggior visibilità alla membership (tipo hall of fame)
<rpadovani> - Maggio visibilibilità al lavoro dei gruppi (newsletter bimestrale comune?)
<rpadovani> - I membri sono autorinnovati finché  uno dei responsaili del gruppo garantisce
<rpadovani> - Ogni gruppo decide le regole per i rappresentati e i responsabili
<rpadovani> - Ci riaggioniamo tra 12//18 mesi
<rpadovani> the end
<Gwaihir> rpadovani, potresti chiarire il punto due? "Membri candidati dai responsabili dei gruppi", intendi per la membership o per il consglio?
<rpadovani> Gwaihir, per la membership
<rpadovani> ho messo insieme i punti di Janvitus e pietroalbini 
<rpadovani> ogni gruppo ha dei responsabili, come ora
<Claudinux> rpadovani: 2?
<rpadovani> questi responsabili candinano al cossiglio i nuovi membri
<rpadovani> consiglio formato da rappresentanti dei gruppi (1 max 2 per gruppo, da decidere
<Claudinux> rpadovani: (scusa ho letto male, avevo letto due e non dei)
<rpadovani> rappresentati eletti dal gruppo stesso in base alle regole che il gruppo si da
<rpadovani> (quindi ogni gruppo decide quanto valutare i contributi al gruppo
<rpadovani> finito
<jeremie21> Mi dispiace devo scappare! (Grosso modo d'accordo col riassunto di rpadovani)
<jeremie21> Ciao a tutti
 * Claudinux si prenota
<xdatap> la parola a Claudinux 
 * ic3d si prenota
<Janvitus> vabbuò, mi ero prenotato prima, ma  va pure Claudinux
<Claudinux> Janvitus: vai pure, stavo scrivendo :-)
<Janvitus> va bene
<xdatap> scusa Janvitus non ti avevo visto prima
<xdatap> vai pure Janvitus 
<Janvitus> giusto uanpuntualizzazione, tenere traccia dei membri è facile, usando launchpad e mettendo la scadenza a ogni anno e il rinnovo ad esclusivo compito del consiglio o chi per esso
<xdatap> Janvitus, finito?
<Janvitus> altra cosa sulla membership, e poi concludo con questo discorso che mi sembra secondario per ora, io credoc eh chi prende la membership deve essere conivolto di più dalal comunità, esempio: un paio di tizi propongono la creazioen di una piattaforma di supporto XYZ al consiglio, magari il consiglio invece di decidere autonomamente potrebbe chiedere un parere a tutti i membri, così che tutti esprimano un parere, consigli, miglioramenti, e cos
<Janvitus> ì via
<Janvitus> no no
<Janvitus> cose da scrivere ne avrei per un bel po' lol
<xdatap> scusa, scrivi pure
<Janvitus> riguardo al consiglio
<Janvitus> visto ceh la proposta l'ho fatta io:
<Janvitus> credo che sia il caso che i rappresentanti siano uno per gruppo per evitare un consiglio di ennemila persone
<Janvitus> ovviamente sorge un problema
<Janvitus> gruppo numerosi avrebbero solo un rappresentante, tipo il forum, e lo stesso accadrebbe per gruppi con poche e inattive persone
<Janvitus> *gruppi
<Janvitus> è antipatico, lo so, ma per eivtare di avere un consiglio tipo tavola rotonda, dove ci sono più rappresentati che appartenenti ai gruppi, sarebbe il caso di unire i gruppi più piccoli in un gruppo solo per tirare fuori un rappresentante
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<Janvitus> ovviamente, non so quanti rappresentanti ci vorrebbero, quindi non faccio supposizioni per ora
<Janvitus> altra problematica:
<Janvitus> e chi non fa parte di un gruppo?
<Janvitus> chi non fa parte di un gruppo comunque si è fatto notare, quindi direi che altri ai gruppi, un posto libero per chi è un "indipendente" sia d'obbligo
<Janvitus> *oltre
<Janvitus> finito (se non dimentico nulla)
 * rpadovani si prenota
<xdatap> mozione d'ordine, alle 11 si termina, se serve ci aggiorniamo
<xdatap> pietroalbini, vai
<pietroalbini> c'erano altri prima
<xdatap> ah scusa
<xdatap> Claudinux, vai
<Claudinux> vai pietroalbini, la mia osservazione non era strettamente legata alle opzioni, quindi andiamo avanti per ora
<pietroalbini> ic3d, tocca a te
<xdatap> ic3d, a te la parola
<ic3d> allora
 * ic3d ha delle voci in testa :-)
<ic3d> scusate
<mapreri> xdatap: ti prego, 11.30 almeno, non finiremo mai in tempo
<ic3d> sintetizzo una proposta:
<ic3d> 1) ogni gruppo propone 1-2 membri del gruppo per il consiglio (io farei 1, ci sono 9 gruppi = 9 candidati)
<ic3d> 2) si possono candidare solo chi ha la membership
<Janvitus> mi prenoto
<ic3d> 3) chi ha la membership vota e tra questi 9 se ne scelgono 5
<ic3d> finito
<xdatap> pietroalbini, vai
 * tokijin si prenota
<pietroalbini> due domande su quello che aveva detto Janvitus 
<pietroalbini> cosa intendi con persone che non fanno parte di un gruppo ma che si sono fatte notare?
<pietroalbini> (per la seconda sull'unione dei gruppi, penso che quello che ha detto ic3d sia più sensato)
<xdatap> pietroalbini, finito?
<Janvitus> semplicemente non so se ci sono persone che hanno la membership ma non sono con nessun gruppo
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, se non consideri gli inattivi penso che non ci siano membri che non collaborino in alcun gruppo
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<xdatap> Janvitus, a te la parola
<pietroalbini> (rpadovani)
<rpadovani> ci sono anche io :) (ma aspetto volentieri la risposta di Janvitus)
<Janvitus> ho risposto mi pare, vai pure
<xdatap> vai rpadovani 
<rpadovani> Okay, grazie - secondo me bisogna un attimo capire cosa vuole che sia il consiglio
<rpadovani> (scusate l'italiano)
<rpadovani> secondo me dovrebbe essere solo un punto di contatto tra i vari gruppi per coordinamento e scambiarsi informazioni
<rpadovani> quindi
<rpadovani> sono assolutamente contrario all'idea di ic3d dell'elezione
<rpadovani> meglio avere pareri di tutti i gruppi
<rpadovani> sono contrario all'idea di Janvitus sul peso diverso in base alla grandezza del gruppo
<rpadovani> sono favorevole in linea di principio all'idea di Janvitus sugli 'extra', ma la terrei in un secondo momento perché va ben definita
<rpadovani> ma tutto quello che viene dopo il quindi è basato sulla mia visione del consiglio
<rpadovani> perciò prima dovremmo chiederci cosa vogliamo sia sto consiglio
<rpadovani> e cosa faccia
<rpadovani> poi decidiamo come costituirlo, in base agli obiettivi
<rpadovani> finito
<xdatap> bene
<xdatap> il tempo è concluso, occorrerebbe fare una sintesi delle proposte
<xdatap> e poi trovare quella migliore
<Janvitus> aspe', mi ero prenotato, son veloce :)
<xdatap> scua
<xdatap> scusa, vai pure Janvitus 
<pietroalbini> (anche tokijin)
<xdatap> preparatevi quello che volete scrivere prima, e magari più focus la prossima volta. 
<xdatap> vai Janvitus 
<Janvitus> dunque, il peso diverso deve essere contato se vogliamo far euan cosa fatta bene, non possiamo paragonar eun gruppo di 12 persone attive a un gruppo di 2 persone attive, è un fatto di "democrazia". per rispondere ad ic3d, i rapprensentati non sono candidati al consiglio, ma sono del consiglio, forse questo particolare non lo avevo esposto bene
<Janvitus> finito
<xdatap> vai tokijin 
<tokijin> sulla composizione del consiglio sono d'accordo con l'idea di Janvitus
<tokijin> non mi piace la proposta di ic3d perché da 9 candidati (uno per gruppo) si arriva a 5 membri
<tokijin> e così alcuni gruppi sarebbero "tagliati fuori" e questo credo sia un problema
<xdatap> scusate un attimo
<xdatap> questo momento volevamo vedere le opzioni
<xdatap> non commentarle
<tokijin> ahhhh ok
<xdatap> quello è l'ultimo punto
<tokijin> allora finito.
<xdatap> ci sono altre opzioni?
<rpadovani> fondamentalmente le opzioni fin qua proposte sono diverse implementazioni del 'ogni gruppo fornisce un(o più) rappresentate'
<xdatap> possono i membri del consiglio attuale fare la sintesi delle varie opzioni e poi mandarle in lista?
<xdatap> così vediamo quante possono essere e le commentiamo
<xdatap> Gwaihir, DktrKranz , ic3d ?
<Gwaihir> xdatap, si, direi che possiamo occuparcene noi
<Janvitus> si, sarebbe meglio uan discussione in ML per cacciare un'idea unitaria :)
<rpadovani> +1
<cortinico> +1
<pietroalbini> +1
<xdatap> se qualcuno ha altre idee dove le manda? alla mail consiglio?
<ic3d> +1
<Gwaihir> xdatap, le possono mandare in risposta alla mail di riassunto, quando sarà mandata
<xdatap> perfetto
<pietroalbini> posso proporre una cosa per le mail?
<xdatap> spara pietroalbini 
<pietroalbini> sarei più per fare un'email a proposta, in modo da tenere le discussioni sulle singole proposte separate ed evitare casini
<pietroalbini> poi dopo che abbiamo chiarito i dubbi fare una mail in cui tiriamo le somme
<xdatap> pietroalbini, ok, ci penserà il consiglio
<xdatap> direi di chiudere qua. Buonanotte a tutti
<Claudinux> 'notte
<trekfan1> notte
<cortinico> notte :)
<Gwaihir> grazie a tutti!
<DktrKranz> notte
<Gwaihir> 'notte!
<ic3d> notteeee!
<rpadovani> o/
<Janvitus> notte
<mapreri> o/
<tokijin> 'notte
<Bubu_> 'notte
<steff-ubu> notte
<carved_top> notte, cia a tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-12-14
<Calgon> ciao a tutti
